# Do you wear a helmet when riding? Poll



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Always! You never know when even the calmest horsest horses will spook, or just plain trip and catapult you twenty feet into a fence (speaking from experience an watching others, lol)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never worn a helmet and probably never will. I am pretty good at the whole tuck and roll thing. LOL.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Always. I'd rather not crack my head open, kthx.


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

I am on my second "Lid" now, as I have destroyed the 1st one since summer last year. Where I happen to ride, there are just too many things to crack-open ones cranium, so it has proved it's worth so far...
They are designed to self-destruct on impact, as that is part of it's protection design (like a crumple-zone on your car) So when I crack one open, to the garbage can it does go...
I played Ice Hockey for years, and know the value of helmets...Lord I HATE concussions

-Lw


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

oh yea definitely my insturctor would kill me if i didnt


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i've been riding for almost 12 years and have never EVER rode without one


----------



## Siscokid (Jan 6, 2009)

I never wear a helmet, but my kids wear their helmets most of the time. I grew up not wearing a helmet, and they make my head feel heavy. I think it's just what you get used to.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm obviously one of the few who occasionally wear a helmet. I never wore one till I had a bad fall. I wear it for sure if we are riding on the roads or if we are riding with a group on unknown terrain. If we are riding our trails I seem to forget to take it. Guess I just haven't gotten in the habit of wearing it yet. I need to


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I've never worn a helmet... I didn't even know people wore helmets while riding horses until I was about... oh, say eleven or twelve. I doubt I'll ever wear one unless I start taking lesson or something like that...


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Started out never wearing a helmet as most didn't back in the good ole days. When I purchased my horses and brought them home, my non riding husband insisted that I _always_ wear a helmet. I do not make promises that I can't keep, so now I wear a helmet. I do ride alone most of the time anyway so was a good idea. Took a while to get used to but now it's just part of my tack.

Funny thing is I never preach to other people about wearing a helmet, but they who do not wear one always feel a need to explain why they aren't wearing one. Makes me chuckle. I guess it's kinda like cussing around a priest, minister , nun ect.... feeling the need to be pardoned.:lol:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I should wear a helmet, but honestly the only time I do is if I am barrel racing or jumping.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I screwed up. I voted only when I'm jumping by accident. I wear my helmet ALWAYS unless I am competing western pleasure. Then I'm in my cowboy hat. But for warm-up I'm in my helmet.


----------



## Gengsty (Feb 27, 2009)

I always wear - I have to wear  But if I didn't have to I would wear it too... It only happened to me once that I forgot it, but I think m instructor didn't realise it.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I always wear a helmet. I often look dorky because we ride in a lot of situations, sorting cattle, lessons at the reining trainer etc. where even the little kids do not have helmets on. Very hard to make my daughter wear one when kids way younger than her do not have one on. Even skiing people wear helmets now, wish it was more accepted with horses. They will forever be unpredictable so it makes sense to me that when riding put a helmet on. My soapbox for the day.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I always ride with it. I am so used to it and I barely feel it on my head.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Always. 

In fact, it came in handy just today. Was cantering along a usual bridlepath, around the corner, a branch had come down off a tree. It hadn't fallen completely but was hanging low. I had two choices - duck, or pull Lui up in a very short space of time. I ducked. The branch cracked off my helmet and skidded down my back. I can't say it saved my life, but it sure would have hurt if I wasn't wearing my helmet, and it would have REALLY hurt if the branch had got caught in my hair.


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

I wear one, but every once in a while I'll think Oh, I'm just in the pasture it's OK not to war one. But that's where I took a real bad fall. So I do try to wear it every time


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

I never wear one. Never have, and probably never will. I know I probably should, but to me it seems silly. I can't really even wear a hat. I don't like having that distraction on top of my head...I rarely even wear my baseball hat or beanie when I ride. It just depends on the weather. But no, I never wear a helmet and I don't think I ever will.....


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I never used too, but then the farm where I got Toby at (and kept him there for a couple years) required them to ride. So I then got into the habit that just continued. I've been thankful for having it on more than one occassion. Its never the problem horse you expect to have something happen, its the freak accident that creates the worst problems. 

For example - last summer we went out riding and my horse spooked a bit. Nothing big, but my girth let loose and my saddle went side ways and dumped me. That was not really bad at all. No - it was the fact that my husband's horse spooked as well and ended up going over me that was bad. He thankfully didn't step on me, but did clip me in the head. I had a small bruise but my helmet was completely cracked. That could have been my skull.


----------



## MaieuticManege (Mar 2, 2009)

I just got a new one that actually fits, so I'll wear it sometimes. It will depend on many factors including what horse I am riding, how much I trust the horse, what the weather is like, ect


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Only when i am jumping.


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

i always wear a helmet...though i only ride in lessons so i have to, but i would anyway. you never know when something could happen.


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

I have to it's against the mum dad law lol
Ireland


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

I always have worn a helmet when I ride. It's like a habit now, and I bet it'd feel weird if I didn't have one on.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i only wear one if i have to. like if im riding a greenie or my friends horses, or at lessons. on jasper, i never do.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I've always worn a helmet... very used to it too. I don't think the "it feels weird on my head" is really a very legit excuse. There's all sorts of things that are weird or even slightly annoying that we then get used to and forget. For example: I never used to wear a ring and then I got a class ring. It felt strange at first always having a ring on (and I fiddled with it a ton) but now it doesn't feel right without it. Same sort of thing goes for when I wore a pair of long earrings for the first time and felt them touch my neck or swing around. Also for when I first started wearing a watch regularly. The fact is, you get used to it and forget about it like a dog wearing a collar (they're usually scratching and bothering about it at first) or a horse wearing any of its tack. Heck, some of us probably thought wearing any clothes at all felt weird and akward when we were tots. ^_^ Hehe.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Eolith said:


> I've always worn a helmet... very used to it too. I don't think the "it feels weird on my head" is really a very legit excuse. There's all sorts of things that are weird or even slightly annoying that we then get used to and forget. For example: I never used to wear a ring and then I got a class ring. It felt strange at first always having a ring on (and I fiddled with it a ton) but now it doesn't feel right without it. Same sort of thing goes for when I wore a pair of long earrings for the first time and felt them touch my neck or swing around. Also for when I first started wearing a watch regularly. The fact is, you get used to it and forget about it like a dog wearing a collar (they're usually scratching and bothering about it at first) or a horse wearing any of its tack. Heck, some of us probably thought wearing any clothes at all felt weird and akward when we were tots. ^_^ Hehe.


I agree 100%


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

My friend fell off her horse the other day and her helmet saved her life. she has bruises all over her body. She smashed her head once against the tree and then the ground...She wouldn't be alive if she wasn't wearing a helmet..
(the horse got spooked by a piece of plastic)

I never take mine off around horses.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Like many people, I never do (but should); my wife always does. In my experience with my riding friends, the no helmet to helmet 'switch' occurs right after the first visit time being knocked unconcious and going to the ER to have a CT scan of your head.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

i almost always wear a helmet. im guilty of riding a few times without one a few times when i was too lazy to go get it, but the vast majority of the time i wear one.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

i normally do wear a helmet i do for trail rides, lessons, 4h, and riding at the barn most of the time. but i do not warming up for shows &in shows exept for gaming.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*I wanted to vote always because of safety but there have been some cases where I forgot to put it on! LOL I've walked into a class without one before LOL.*


----------

